# How do you pay the tolls in Portugal (scuts)



## drfcchris (Nov 4, 2008)

we are travelling to Portugal at the begining of June when looking for various campsites we came across this article :

" Foreign-registered vehicles circulating in Portugal are required to have one electronic device to pay tolls
this device can be rented or purchased 

in case of rentals a temporary device can be obtained at the Post Office at a cost of 27 Euros and a load of 50 Euros ( non refundable) is required for light vehicles ( 100 Euros for heavy vehicles)

This device is valid for 90 days if you take it back within the first month you then retrieve the rental value of 27 Euros "

Could someone enlighten us on this , is this compulsory ?

Regards, Chris


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Hi Chris
We were due to go to Portugal Feb 2011 but we are giving it a miss due to the new toll roads.

Check this thread ....thx to all who posted info

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopt...-portuguese-electronic-toll-quotchipquot.html


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Chris

Can I point you to this thread which is running currently

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-99822-60-days0-orderasc-.html


----------



## drfcchris (Nov 4, 2008)

Cheers Guys , thanks for the link

regards Chris


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

PS I'll close this thread 

Mike
Mods team


----------

